# Battery discharging at different rates



## Shakez (1/12/16)

Hi All,

I have a Smok Alien mod, paired with 2 LG chocs. 
I've been using it for about 2 months now, and the last 2 charge cycles I noticed the batteries are discharging at different rates. Today one was on 0% and the other was on 10%. 
I usually vape around 50w on a Tsunami dripper at +/- 0.3 ohm

The batteries have always been charged in a NiteCore I2, and purchased from Dragon Vapes who *I think* wouldn't sell a faulty set of batteries. What could be the issue? Is this safe to use? 

Thanks for the input


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

I have been told to alternate the batteries in their position in the mod. So if battery A is positive up and battery B is negative up in this cycle, reverse it in the next cycle, Battery B positive up and Battery A negative up. 
I did not follow this and in about 5 cycles my Samsungs was out by 8%. Once I started alternating again they stay within 1% from each other.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/16)

I've noticed the same thing on my Alien, vaping a similar setup at 40-50w. Battery A always discharges faster than battery B, it makes no difference when switching the batteries around. I'm using Samsung 30Qs. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about, when I charge the batts (in the mod) I usually switch them around to try and maintain some sort of balance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shakez (1/12/16)

Ah okay so it's not just me. Thanks for the feedback. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (1/12/16)

Noticed the same thing on my Alien too. Seems quite normal then.


----------

